# Poison



## Road Dog (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone seen this one or can tell me anything about it. On the bottom it has BDH in a diamond.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 27, 2005)

Here is another view.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 27, 2005)

Here is the bottom.


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice poison RD, I'm thinkin maybe an english poison bottle. I've not seen 1 exactly like that b4 it sure has sweet hobnails on it[] Without POISON embossed on it prolly takes the value down alittle, but I've seen some cobalts similar go for decent cash. As always....very nice Road Dog!  Pettydigger


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Jun 27, 2005)

Here is a description of a bottle that sounds like it is just like yours, although I haven't yet found what the BDH means:

 Scarce Hobnail Poison.    Kuhn type KU-17.  This is one of the more unusual shaped poisons.  It has a curved back, flat sides and a V shaped front.  Two rows of stars on the front panels and vertical ribs on the side panels.  Base is embossed BDH in a diamond.  It stands 3 1/2" tall and is in excellent condition. The URL for the site where I found this is:

 http://www.jennrog-collectables.com/poisons.htm

 Nice bottle!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## grimdigger1 (Jun 29, 2005)

These are known in the UK as hobnail poisons and come in a few different sizes..
 pic attatched shows 3 different sizes
 found on sites here dating 1910 - 1920


----------

